# i'm getting some kuhli loaches



## diavids (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm getting some kuhli loaches and I thought i would add them to this setup I have. Tank is 29gal Hex, substrance is smallest gravel and playsand, the tank is planted, has one very large piece of driftwood, various caves. There is a lot of water movement due to the bubble wand, internal filter and aquaclear 300. Currently in this tank is various male guppies, 3 keyhole cichlids, 1 hillstream loach, 4 pepper cory, 1 naeritdoe snall and 2 small synodontis brichardi catfish. Would any of these fish be too agressive for the kuhli loach and should I move the snail, i can't imagine the kuhli loach being able to hurt this snail but best to be safe. I realize this tank is not going to be large enough for the synodontis cats in the long term but right now they aren't much larger than the cory's and are very timid. When I first got them I was sure that I had lost one so torn the tank apart but found both of them in the driftwood, now one of them ventures out more but as soon as I get close to the tank he/she disappears.

thanks for your help
dianne


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've had a Brichardi for over 15 years. They are pretty mellow, especially when compared to an Angelicus, which I also have. Both of these fish are well over 9", so you are definitely going to need to rehome the Brichardis. They will not physically harm any of the other fish in your tank, but they are out of scale.

Kuhli's are one of my all time favorite fish. Unfortunately, they don't seem to be commonly available anymore, and the ones available are usually not hardy. I have only one right now, but would love to get more.

The Kuhli loach is in my 90 gallon community tank with Bolivian Rams and small tetras. My Synodontis Cats are in my 150 gallon tank.

Mike


----------

